# Problem with QAD drop away and Boetech Admiral



## owenron (Feb 10, 2009)

I put A QAD drop away on my Admiral the other day and I can not get rid of this left tear. I have never had a problem like this in the past with any other bow or rest. Paper tuning was always a 5minute easy job, this time i'm im pulling my hair out..... If anyone else has had this problem or knows how to fix it, your help would be very appriciated... is it the rest maybe?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bow specs, arrow specs? Checked for contact anywhere?


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank goodness!!!! I am not the only one! Do a search on my threads the past 2 days! I was driving tacks with my new Admiral/QAD Hunter Rest. I knew I could see a very slight kick, but was literally splitting nocks! I have a hog hunt in Texas in 2 weeks so I decided to shoot a broadhead----8 INCHES TO THE RIGHT!!! this was a muzzy. I then left that arrow in the target and went in the shop and got another---same, almost cut the other arrow. I tried 2 different expandables---Same right of the bullseye group! I started trying to get help on here. Some great guys on here told me some very useful tactics, but none worked. This morning I was frustrated, sitting in my shop, staring at my bow, and BAM! There is one of my ol trusty whisker biscuits lying on my bench. I couldnt resist, I slapped it on, shot it with the EasyEye Laser, walked to the target and shot 3 practice arrows in a tight group. I then adjusted my sights and shot 3 more. This is where the rubber met the road. I went and got a Muzzy tipped arrow and it hit within 1" of the other 3 practice arrows. After several more shots with both tips, and a little fine tuning of the sight, I have made my decision on rests. I love the concept of the QAD and hate it didnt work out, but I must go with what works. I think I must admit to myself that I cant get away from the biscuit!! I went out about 1 1/2 hour ago to do a couple of packages (ebayer) and I couldnt resist a Tracer Nock. My target is illuminated by my streetlight and I let my arrow fly at 25yrds with a Muzzy. That little red light was blinking right on cue! I can smell the fresh porkchops now!!! As for the QAD--eBay! Good luck with yours-----Tim


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

That is the reason i did not go with bowtech this year. Both the admiral and caption tuned way inside with a drop away rest or i would have to shoot a semi long 500 with a 125 gn point. these tests where done at 27.5" and 70lbs.


----------



## owenron (Feb 10, 2009)

My set up is: 70lb', 27"draw
350 Maima hunter/ 28"
blazer vanes
100 grn. tip

Put the whisker biscuit that I had laying around my shop on, centered it... perfect tear. I have a ripcord that i am going to put on my buddies bow, thinking about trying it. I just dont get, im sure there is something that i am over looking..... mite have to keap the WB


----------



## turkinator (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, Owen, I guess we are rowing the same boat! I would like to try others, but I think Ill just stick to my WB ----Good luck with your bow! Tim


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

pm sent..


----------



## MNarcher1990 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have sold multiple Admirals with QAD rests on them and have had no problems comeing back to me. However we did have a guy bring in one with your same problem. We coudn't figure out what was wrong. Might be a hit or miss thisg. maby their is a defect in some of the rest shiped Idk, but personally im selling my current bow now and when i do, im buying an Admiral all the way. I have shoot the Reezen, Monster, Alpha-Max, an i like the Admiral best........... Perks of the job.:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I spent many hours, 4 different rests and about 12 different arrow combinations, trying to get Mine to tune closer to the center of the trough, and finally gave up. Mine is well inside of center but it shoots great, the only downside is about 1/3 of My sight is covered by the riser, I finally just gave in and left it close, but man does it shoot good. 

There's a lot of torque in the bow at full draw due to the roller guard. It did tune a little further out with a fixed rest, but not much. I just don't see any possible way people are getting a GOOD tune down the center. Mine grouped OK with FP's but arrow flight was terrible. 

I'm sort of a perfectionist, and also like things to "look" right, but just get a good tear or bareshaft flight and enjoy the quiet shockfree shot and tight groups. (and try not to look at how far the arrow is in on the shelf)


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

MNarcher1990 said:


> I have sold multiple Admirals with QAD rests on them and have had no problems comeing back to me. However we did have a guy bring in one with your same problem. We coudn't figure out what was wrong. Might be a hit or miss thisg. maby their is a defect in some of the rest shiped Idk, but personally im selling my current bow now and when i do, im buying an Admiral all the way. I have shoot the Reezen, Monster, Alpha-Max, an i like the Admiral best........... Perks of the job.:wink::thumbs_up




Where did you shoot a Monster at?


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

owenron said:


> I put A QAD drop away on my Admiral the other day and I can not get rid of this left tear. I have never had a problem like this in the past with any other bow or rest. Paper tuning was always a 5minute easy job, this time i'm im pulling my hair out..... If anyone else has had this problem or knows how to fix it, your help would be very appriciated... is it the rest maybe?



What did it do when you walk back tuned? What kind of flight were you getting? And how did you time your rest?


Most of the time when you have an issue with a drop away rest it is a set-up issue (that includes clearance) or a bow torque issue. Probably a timing thing. What QAD did you buy?


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one having tuning problems with the Admiral. I have an Octane Pro and it tuned good but inconsistant groups. Going to check the timing today to see what's going on there. Was thinking about trying a drop away next. Gets frustrating but I should get it figured out before September rolls around. LOL


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Its like I always say simple and reliable is the way to go!


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

MNarcher1990 said:


> I have sold multiple Admirals with QAD rests on them and have had no problems comeing back to me. However we did have a guy bring in one with your same problem. We coudn't figure out what was wrong. Might be a hit or miss thisg. maby their is a defect in some of the rest shiped Idk, but personally im selling my current bow now and when i do, im buying an Admiral all the way. I have shoot the Reezen, Monster, Alpha-Max, an i like the Admiral best........... Perks of the job.:wink::thumbs_up


But which rest will you use. Glad I found this thread. I almost bought a QAD yesterday. Shooting a g5 expert II now and love everything about EXCEPT the lack of a full capture. May not be common sense but have you guys sped up the timinig of the drop of the rest? Don't know much about the QAD but read somewhere that you can take apart the rest and actually speed up how fast it drops. MIW, but I know I've read it. Willntry to find the post.


----------



## cdavis7 (May 23, 2008)

*QAD Ultra rest*

Just ordered a new Admiral in a finish that my pro shop did not have. I held my QAD rest up to the bow, and it did not look like it would fit. The pro shop owner said it would be iffy it it fit due to the roller gaurd. The test bow had a new Octane rest and it shot perfect. I am a huge fan of QAD and will be disapointed if it wont work. Keep the posts coming on this issue. Cdavis7


----------



## Darcher75 (Jan 16, 2009)

*QAD and Admiral*

I am in the same boat cannot get it tuned in. Any body with info PLEASE help.


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

second that with a swat tunning inside


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Basically the center shot on a admiral is a little less then 3/4" from riser to center of the arrow. It will shoot bullet holes from that point. Its somewhat because of the roller gaurd, but its basically the design of the bow. Look at the shelf...ever wonder why they cut out more on the shelf for blazer vanes? 

I had this bow and it was the most accurate bow I had ever owned. But, I could not stand the center shot. With the arrow so close to the inside of the riser, when I put a 2" sight on, it was 1/3 covered by the riser. I cant have that for hunting.


----------



## magnet9631 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have almost the same setup, 27.5" draw/ 70lb.... drop away rest. My bow was tuning way to the inside also, it was driving me nuts. I read a reply on here somewhere that binary cams like weaker arrows. so I said what the heck so I started playing with diferent shafts and lengths. finaly last nite I got it to tune a perfect bullet hole threw paper with a 26.5" GT 3555 with a 100grn pt. Im going to bare shaft tune it tomorrow.


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

was youre center shot still way inside?
I use a quad ultra hd/ld pro series rest(worked flawless on my 08 alley),i set the center shot to bowtech starting point(7/8),checked it with lazer,arrow squared from loop and bottom of arrow splitting center of rest holes,zero contact seen,bow set at 53 pounds 29 draw,
arrows tried,maxima 250 3d select
maxima 350 3d select
acc 328/500,
fletch tearing left of point 3/4 inch.
the only way it got better was moving my rest so far to the right it hits the riser and looks rediculess.i even tried different point from 75 to 125 grains.could my arrows just be too stiff or i bought a lemon.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I have set up a few not many but some, the rest I took off was from another bow that was doing the same as what you are talking about. The shop where he bought the bow set the new with what the cust. had on the old bow. When he had the same problem you talked about he had me look at it. I put a QAD on it and it was shooting well, the next one had sooo much cam lean, I told him that I don't know, we tried and it worked fine. Could it be the rest is not timed correctly? If you like the rest call QAD and ask you will get great customer service, I know I do.


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

i set the rest up by the book,had bowtech guy set it up also with same result.Im wondering if i need to shoot a weaker spine arrow.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

MNarcher1990 said:


> I have sold multiple Admirals with QAD rests on them and have had no problems comeing back to me. However we did have a guy bring in one with your same problem. We coudn't figure out what was wrong. Might be a hit or miss thisg. maby their is a defect in some of the rest shiped Idk, but personally im selling my current bow now and when i do, im buying an Admiral all the way. I have shoot the Reezen, Monster, Alpha-Max, an i like the Admiral best........... Perks of the job.:wink::thumbs_up


No Monster to be found around here, Mathews dealer told me two days ago it would be a few more weeks out at least.


----------



## magnet9631 (Feb 20, 2009)

Try a weaker spine, sounds crazy but it worked.( I shoot 70lbs, with a GT 3555 26.5") I got perfect holes @ 6' and 12', with my dropaway perfectly in the center. I drove me nuts thought it was hand tork, thought it was cam lean and timeing, thought it was Bowtech. Was almost ready to go back to shooting Mathews again. Even if the new ones feal like a tuning fork..... Try a weaker spine


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

how did you guys make out? Just bought an Admiral and I have a QAD HD


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

b_vanfossen said:


> how did you guys make out? Just bought an Admiral and I have a QAD HD


If you have it, you might as well try it. I personally gave up on the QAD after 3 weeks of trying to make it work on my Captain. I was not happy with the 4"-5" groups @ 20 yards from the the fletching contact.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks for the heads up. I did have botton vane contact (on my Bear Lightsout), but found out the cock vane up was hitting the containment bar causing the nock to deflect down thus hitting- ver minute though. I have thus fixed that, but shoot FOBs anyhow and there is mucho clearence...

what are you using now?


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

There is another thread on here a few pages deep about this exact issue.

I believe the problem is from the roller guards. Thats why I went with the Guardian. 

The Marquis, which has roller guards, has the exact same problems. 

Funny thing is if you torque the bow grip clockwise, it will shoot on center. Give it a try and a different grip may help you.

The guy at Bowtech said the same thing about the whisker biscuit, he said the longer contact time will fix the issue. Didn't work for me though.

Good luck.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

havn't gotten my admiral yet- just trying to do all the research before she arrives in from the ups man!

thanks


----------



## azco elk (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone had problems with the 08 General and the QAD drop away? Thanks


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

I had the same problem with my 09 admiral but it wasnt a qad rest it was a nap quicktune smartrest. Switched to the vapor trail limb driver and results were much better. Not perfect but 95% better. Center shot is still way inside.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Heres what finally worked for me.

I put on a Limbdriver (longer arrow contact and changed my grip) and now center shot is dead down the center of the trough. Grip is 45 degrees but the back of my hand is parallel to my arm.
Bareshaft was still a tad to the right, but Broadhead tuning and walkback was dead on even out to 40 yards. I got 2" groups with broadheads.


----------

